# STA 3/4



## crozb (Sep 17, 2007)

I need some info on STA 3/4. I have never hunted the area before. I "won" a date to hunt. 
Is a boat required or just recommended for the area?
How is the set up as far as accessing your spot?
Is it park and walk or do they have a honey wagon like G/B?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Although I've seen people sitting on the dike roads, you'll need a boat to exploit this area to it's best. 

The STA is set up with a grid system of raised road dikes, and you "get" a space along those roads. Not sure on the length of the space, but it's PLENTY to get away from other hunters. 

You'll have to park your car on the 1 designated parking spot in "your" space, and launch a boat from there. NO TRAILERS ARE ALLOWED, so this is perfect 13' gheenoe water where you can car-top the bhote in or stuff it in the back of your pickemup...

Just park, toss the boat in the water and go. Really there isn't a bad spot as many times I've been there it's all been really good. Lots and lots of gators, but they've never bothered anyone that I've heard. I would not bring a dog...

All water is managed to a depth of about mid-thigh to waist deep. Tons of hydrilla, makes walking a bit difficult. There is lots of cattails to push the gheenoe into and hide on the edges if this is your style. 

No honey wagon, park and launch. 

This is a wide-open shoot type of area, all BS aside I've heard lots of reports from credible hunters (that's funny) of limiting out in 15 minutes, and I'd say if you weren't picky that's easy to do at times. Hold out for the one big mottled, maybe a pin, and bust the teal. 

They WILL check everything in your car on exit, so be sure not to bring any lead shot.

Hunt 'em up and put up a report.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

if youve never been there pick a spot get out there and embark the "richter method"

if you dont know about the ricther method, join United Waterfowlers-FL and ask!


STA three/quarters is great, just like all the other canned hunts, except i would take my time and try for "trophy" ducks. leave the hen teal and all ringers alone!

or shoot them all and be done by 7:30


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Although I've seen people sitting on the d**e roads, you'll need a boat to exploit this area to it's best.
> 
> The STA is set up with a grid system of raised road dikes, and you "get" a space along those roads. Not sure on the length of the space, but it's PLENTY to get away from other hunters.
> 
> ...



Pretty much everything he just said.
I have been there with a buddy where the limit was reached in about 20 minutes, and quality ducks.

STA 3/4 B looks pretty cool, too. 
Just make sure when you launch, you don't set up in front of another persons parking space.

Some people will launch at one spot and go park at another and then crowd the people who got the number they wanted.

Always heard that's the place to go for big ducks, late in the season.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

and its called STA three/four, not sta three/quarters..... dont look like a newbie.

ohh and pato is spanish for duck. you will get a very good spanish/peurto rico/cuba lesson at the check in line


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> if youve never been there pick a spot get out there and embark the "richter method"
> 
> if you dont know about the ricther method, join United Waterfowlers-FL and ask!
> 
> ...


If anyone's been witness to a UWF meet in moore-haven I don't think they'd EVER join unfortunately. There are two forum members who will back me up here in saying we were witness to some of the most obnoxious, in-your-face, crowd-you-till-you-move, nonstop-calling, sky-busting-migrating-747's-in-the-sky, coot-shooting, garbage-leaving, people ever seen on the water. 

TONS of 'em, all the same. 

Shooting at *anything* that moved even if it was in the ozone layer. Left all the coots dead and floating in the water, along with heaps of trash and hundreds of empty hulls. 

Heard lots of spanish words in the sordidly rare occasions the duck calls must have slipped out of their mouths and it was quiet. 

Sad. They did not do the sport any good in anyone's eyes.

Hope not all UWF members are like that. Hope that's not the "Richter method"

-T


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

bad apples in every group tom.

i am good friends with a few airboaters around, but you know what, when i hear or see one, gut instinct from seeing most on the water is "watch out, drunk ******* with big HP driving around the marsh.

the ricther method is something very cool, but cannot be shared via the worldwide web.... and truely only the man himself, Mr Richter, can devulge upon, but it is classy, sportsmanlike, and very good success on hunting a spot like the STAs blind. Maybe a PM to him will work, thats why i gave the tip, but no promises.

it works amazing in "duckfarms" that you haven't scouted.

but i will say it again like i do every year, SCOUTING IS KEY TO SUCCESS.

so put on the hiking boots or get on the bicycle and check it out before your hunt. pick at least 3 good spots more than your order in line that hold good numbers and you will be fine. 

or if its too far to scout, do the richter method!


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> > If anyone's been witness to a UWF meet in moore-haven I don't think they'd EVER join unfortunately. There are two forum members who will back me up here in saying we were witness to some of the most obnoxious, in-your-face, crowd-you-till-you-move, nonstop-calling, sky-busting-migrating-747's-in-the-sky, coot-shooting, garbage-leaving, people ever seen on the water.
> >
> > TONS of 'em, all the same.
> >
> ...


----------



## gianni (Jan 15, 2010)

Chasing Tail and Tom T....You guys should re read your posts and edit them appropriately....Really poor judgment painting 1000 members with one brush stroke.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I was member 24 and will never associate with this group again.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> Chasing Tail and Tom T....You guys should re read your posts and edit them appropriately....Really poor judgment painting 1000 members with one brush stroke.



didnt mean to come off nasty, i re-read everything and for the most part it makes since.( what i wrote)

the only thing that may be harsh was saying there are idiots in that organization. i wont edit that out. you know why? there are idiots in every organization/group. heck there are fools on this site that i wouldnt want to fish with, let alone shoot guns next to.

some of the guys in that organization are very puushy when it comes to duck hunting, but ive seen flats fishermen from this site that could have been brothers with those pushy duckhunters.

not sure what else to say???
My paint stroke was to point what sounded like a fairly new duck hunter in the right direction. someone else spilled a gallon of black paint on my arrow


----------



## gianni (Jan 15, 2010)

You straight Punchy!!! 

Some folks on there I disagree with also, then again, some folks on there disagree with me.

What matters is that the ships keep moving forward.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I was once a member, but only briefly. I would give up hunting if it were only STAs and duck farms like Godwin. That is where you go to shoot ducks. 

Baiting is illegal unless you pay state employees to grow the bait in the fields.

Frank_S


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, guess what?


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

Frank, we got some new land to hunt in our area, pm sent


----------



## crozb (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. I'll try to get out there and look around.


----------



## crozb (Sep 17, 2007)

Well yesterday was the day for the hunt.  I took along a little 10' Jon boat ( a $100 purchase the day before) since I haven't found a cheap 13' gheenoe yet.  We did not have time to scout the area so we asked the ranger of his recommendation.  We set up and I have never had so many ducks come to the dekes.
I shot 3 drake BW teal within 5' minutes of 1st shooting.  I decided I was going to wait to shoot something that was a little more uncommon than teal.  We had aprox 30 teal land in the spread that I passed on.  Missed a whistiling duck and ended up shooting 3 more teal when we decided to head back.   It was a great hunt with a lot of action.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That's fantastic. Glad you had a great time.

How many times did you see guys taking 100yrd shots?


----------



## crozb (Sep 17, 2007)

Did see one fella crop dust his decoys.


----------

